# Heatilator Gas Fireplace will not come on



## lyndsi (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a Heatilator model: GC150 NAT

Our fireplace seems to have the pilot on, but it looks like something near the pilot under the log is burning all the time.  So I can not say for sure if the pilot is on all the time or not.  This is our first fireplace so we have no experience as to what it is supposed to look like.  I do not know if this is possible, but sometimes it looks like maybe the pilot flame is flickering on and off behind what is burning under one of the logs.....Again I am not 100% sure of what I am looking at...

However, If you flip the switch and leave it on the fire will sometimes ignite after several minutes.... like 20 minutes or more. It never goes off by itself once its kicked on.  Is this safe to do?

I am thinking our first bet would be to clean the pilot.... We dont have the owners manual so we are not sure where to start...

Hope someone can give us a hand and save us some money learning to do it ourself!!

Thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 3, 2013)

Where is the switch located? Is it on the wall or is it on the unit? If it doesn't shut off, it sounds like you have a faulty switch. There are a couple of test to see  if your switch is bad, but you really should get a manual...Try to contact your local hearth shop or Heatilator dealer to see if they can get you one. Where are YOU located?


----------



## lyndsi (Jan 4, 2013)

It is a wall switch.  We are located in the Denver Metro area. I called a dealer several days ago and still have not had my call returned...


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 4, 2013)

Take the wall switch cover plate off & remove the switch. The wires should be thermostat wire & not 120v electrical wire. If they ARE thermostat wire, remove the wires from the switch, & touch them together. If the fireplace comes right on replace the switch. If it doesn't, let us know...


----------



## lyndsi (Jan 4, 2013)

This may be a silly question but I am no electrician, how do I know if they are or are not thermostat wire?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 4, 2013)

lyndsi said:


> This may be a silly question but I am no electrician, how do I know if they are or are not thermostat wire?


 
Thermostat wire is less than 1/16" in diameter...The 120v wire is greater than 1/16". If that doesn't help, maybe you'd better get someone who knows which one is in there.


----------

